# Steinhatchee Motels



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Oct 27, 2016)

Since the terrible flooding several month ago at Steinhatchee, how well has the infer structure recovered?  
Are things pretty much back to normal?  There had to be a lot of serious reconstruction especially at the motels.  

Thanks!


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Oct 27, 2016)

Seabag is fine and I think good times is back open as well.


----------



## pottydoc (Oct 28, 2016)

Above post is correct. Both Sea Hag and Good Times are open. I'm not sure about Roy's, they had quite a lot of damage. The bait shop across from the new ramp was still closed last time I was there.


----------



## brotherinlaw (Oct 28, 2016)

Correct. Roys and the bait shop still closed as of last week.


----------



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks guys!  

Gosh they were all hit so hard......... I'm really glad to hear that the area is coming back to life.  We may be making a trip there in a few weeks.


----------

